# DX's for PICC for Total Parenteral Nutrition



## randiroyder (Jul 7, 2009)

My doctor did a PICC line for total parenteral nutrition. Can anyone help me with a diagnosis code for this? 

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 7, 2009)

What did the physician document?


----------



## randiroyder (Jul 7, 2009)

Procedure:
Non-tunneled peripherally inserted central venous catheter under ultrasound guidance.

Indication:
Need for total parenteral nutrition



Thanks, Randi


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 7, 2009)

I would have to query the physician to obtain more information for the need for the parental nutrition.


----------



## dhuston (Jul 7, 2009)

V58.81

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------



## Joe_coder07 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi,

I too go with v58.81.


----------



## SScoder (Sep 8, 2009)

*dx's for PICC*

Can anyone advise as to what procedure code(s) are used to bill this TPN or total parenteral nutrition? Cany you lead me to specific guidelines etc to use ?  Thank you all!   Su


----------



## tanyaharberts (Sep 10, 2009)

Younger than 5 yrs: 36568, 76937
Age 5 yrs or older: 36569, 76937

36568, 36569:  Insertion of peripherally inserted central venous catheter (PICC), without subcutaneous port or pump

+76937 (add-on code) Ultrasound guidance for vascular access requiring ultrasound evaluation of potential access sites, documentation of selected vessel patency, concurrent realtime ultrasound visualization of vascular needle entry, with permanent recording and reporting


----------

